# JAZZTEL está para comprar ahora



## Depeche (30 Sep 2010)

Hoy las acciones de Jazztel han cerrado en 2,90 euros. La semana que viene explotará la acción y tiene recorrido hasta 3,20 euros. La clave está en mañana o el lunes que intentará superar el 2,94 euros, en cuanto lo supere tendrá via libre a 3,20 euros.
Avisados estais,va a ser el valor de moda en los próximos dias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

¿Estás pillado y quieres que les demos un empujoncito? haces bien, aquí en el foro manejamos pasta de verdad :XX:


----------



## HaCHa (30 Sep 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy las acciones de Jazztel han cerrado en 2,90 euros. La semana que viene explotará la acción y tiene recorrido hasta 3,20 euros. La clave está en mañana o el lunes que intentará superar el 2,94 euros, en cuanto lo supere tendrá via libre a 3,20 euros.



¿Y tú eso cómo lo sabes? ¿En qué basas tu análisis?

Te lo pregunto porque yo compré a 2.65 hace tres meses. Desde entonces que el valor se ha visto inmerso en una carga alcista del 10%. Ya es pelotazo. Y según tú, todavía tiene otro 10% por delante si vence una resistencia de 0.04 €.

No sé, yo estaba pensando en vender. Diría que Jazztel ahora está hasta caro, si me apuras.

Pero claro, a lo mejor me equivoco. Ilústrame, te thankeo si te explicas con datos.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Oct 2010)

¿holaaaaaaaaah??


----------



## Depeche (4 Oct 2010)

Creo que hoy hará mínimo semanal en 2,84 y a partir de ahí comenzará a subir, a partir de mañana martes deberia iniciar la subida.
Según mis cálculos el viernes estará cerca ce los 3 euros si no los rebasa.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2010)

Otro que quiere jugar a adivino...


----------



## John Doe (5 Oct 2010)

teniendo en cuenta que puñales prestó parte de sus acciones a 0,27 (sin contrasplit), yo creo que es mas probable que se vaya a 0,26 que a 0,32.

No creo que puñales se deje perder con sus prestadas.


----------



## Depeche (7 Oct 2010)

Le queda muy poco a Jazztel para reventar al alza, está acabando de formar un triángulo, el cual va a romper al alza la semana que viene.
Os dejo una gráfica de 5 años para que veais a lo que me refiero, además en diario hoy a aumentado el volumen de forma considerable y ha cerrado casi en máximos.
El tiempo me dará la razón.


----------



## pedrot (8 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Le queda muy poco a Jazztel para reventar al alza, está acabando de formar un triángulo, el cual va a romper al alza la semana que viene.
> Os dejo una gráfica de 5 años para que veais a lo que me refiero, además en diario hoy a aumentado el volumen de forma considerable y ha cerrado casi en máximos.
> El tiempo me dará la razón.



las cuñas pueden romper al alza.... o también a la baja


a mí jazztel me parece una buena empresa y que está atrayendo muchos clientes a su adsl, es precisamente telefónica la que ya no consigue las altas que conseguía hace un año y anteriores, otra cosa es que jazztel se llegue a pillar los dedos con el margen de beneficios, no tengo idea de qué cuenta de resultados llevan, me parece que anunciaron algo de beneficios no hace mucho


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

pedrot dijo:


> las cuñas pueden romper al alza.... o también a la baja
> 
> 
> a mí jazztel me parece una buena empresa y que está atrayendo muchos clientes a su adsl, es precisamente telefónica la que ya no consigue las altas que conseguía hace un año y anteriores, otra cosa es que jazztel se llegue a pillar los dedos con el margen de beneficios, no tengo idea de qué cuenta de resultados llevan, me parece que anunciaron algo de beneficios no hace mucho



Hace relativamente poco anunciaron que tuvieron beneficios...por primera vez ::


----------



## Depeche (8 Oct 2010)

Esta semana ha sido de acumulación,se han visto grandes aplicaciones.
La semana que viene la dejaran subir,tiene que romper el triángulo al alza.
Mi objetivo para final de año es que Jazztel tocará los 4 euros.
También creo que el 2011 va a ser un gran año para Jazztel,está cumpliendo todos sus objetivos y aumentando sus clientes. 
No descarto que durante el 2011 Jazztel entre en el ibex.
Escrito queda este mensaje, el tiempo me dará o quitará la razón.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2010)

El tiempo me ha dado la razón,y justo cuando dije. Hoy ha subido más de in 5% y ha roto el triángulo al alza,cerrando por encima de 3 euros,es sólo el principio,estoy convencido de q antes de fin de año llegará a 4 euros. Ha quedado constancia de q yo no pretendía calentar el valor ni estaba pillado. Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (25 Oct 2010)

Ya la tenemos a 3,30 euros, ahora consolidará esta zona durante unos dias, y sigo pensando que antes de final de año tocará los 4 euros.


----------



## Depeche (15 Nov 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Esta semana ha sido de acumulación,se han visto grandes aplicaciones.
> La semana que viene la dejaran subir,tiene que romper el triángulo al alza.
> Mi objetivo para final de año es que Jazztel tocará los 4 euros.
> También creo que el 2011 va a ser un gran año para Jazztel,está cumpliendo todos sus objetivos y aumentando sus clientes.
> ...




Jazztel está subiendo de forma ordenada,ya está más cerca de los 4 euros que dije que tocaría para final de año, hoy ha cerrado en 3,59 euros.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2010)

hamijo, echa los dados sobre el SP.

¿in the waiting?


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Nov 2010)

cachis, tendría que haberme pasado antes por aquí. Hay que felicitarte Depeche, desde que has dado el aviso, hace mes y medio ha subido casi un 25%. :ouch:

Hace muy poco leí que la cotización de Jazztel había sido duramente castigada, que su capitalización bursatil estaba por debajo de su precio a desguace. Y que ahora que la empresa demostraba tener buena gestión y unos resultados brillantes, su cotización tenía que comenzar a reflejarlo. ¿Le quedará mucho trecho para ese "ajuste" en su cotización?. Personalmente, como cliente con factura única desde hace unos 3 años, ahora con móvil incluido, sólo puedo hablar muy muy bien de Jazztel, lo mismo la gente a la que se la recomendé. 

Claro que una cosa es ser cliente y otra tener acciones. Dicho sea de paso, desde el 2008 me mantengo al margen de todo lo que tenga que ver con bolsa o fondos de inversiones (ni bonos del Estado, todo sea dicho ), pero casualmente sí se me había pasado por la mente más de una vez entrar en Jazztel, precisamente porque viendo su gráfico tan bajista (como un enorme globo desinflado), y leyendo sus buenos resultados parecía una apuesta segura. Lástima no haberme decidido antes.


----------



## Fetuccini (15 Nov 2010)

Natalia_ dijo:


> cachis, tendría que haberme pasado antes por aquí. Hay que felicitarte Depeche, desde que has dado el aviso, hace mes y medio ha subido casi un 25%. :ouch:
> 
> Hace muy poco leí que la cotización de Jazztel había sido duramente castigada, que su capitalización bursatil estaba por debajo de su precio a desguace. Y que ahora que la empresa demostraba tener buena gestión y unos resultados brillantes, su cotización tenía que comenzar a reflejarlo. ¿Le quedará mucho trecho para ese "ajuste" en su cotización?. Personalmente, como cliente con factura única desde hace unos 3 años, ahora con móvil incluido, sólo puedo hablar muy muy bien de Jazztel, lo mismo la gente a la que se la recomendé.
> 
> Claro que una cosa es ser cliente y otra tener acciones. Dicho sea de paso, desde el 2008 me mantengo al margen de todo lo que tenga que ver con bolsa o fondos de inversiones (ni bonos del Estado, todo sea dicho ), pero casualmente sí se me había pasado por la mente más de una vez entrar en Jazztel, precisamente porque viendo su gráfico tan bajista (como un enorme globo desinflado), y leyendo sus buenos resultados parecía una apuesta segura. Lástima no haberme decidido antes.



Pues ya me dirás que hay de bueno en los resultados de Jazztel, porque a mí me parecen un desastre. ¿A alguien le parece normal que con unos ingresos de 450 millones de euros, el beneficio sea de 2.5 millones en los 9M2010?


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás que hay de bueno en los resultados de Jazztel, porque a mí me parecen un desastre. ¿A alguien le parece normal que con unos ingresos de 450 millones de euros, el beneficio sea de 2.5 millones en los 9M2010?



Pues a ti te parecerá un desastre que, en lugar de perder 11,4 millones como el año anterior, gane 2,5 millones. Pero, por lo que había leído ya en los resultados del trimestre anterior, a los analistas económicos les había parecido unos resultados extraordinariamente buenos. Y el hecho de ser lider en captación de clientes, tampoco debe ser moco de pavo, supongo, especialmente cuando Telefónica y Orange perdían clientes en vez de ganarlos. 

He ido a tiro fijo, Invertia y te dejo un resumen de los resultados del último trimestre.

(Amp) Jazztel gana 2,5 millones de euros hasta septiembre frente a pérdidas de 11,4 millones. Noticias en Invertia

MADRID, 26 (EUROPA PRESS)

Jazztel ha logrado un beneficio neto de 2,5 millones de euros en los tres primeros trimestres del año 2010, frente a las pérdidas de 11,4 millones del mismo periodo del año anterior, informó la compañía.

La compañía presidida por Leopoldo Fernández Pujals obtuvo unos ingresos en los nueve primeros meses del año de 443,1 millones de euros, lo que supone un aumento del 37% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior.

Por su parte, el beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) se situó en los primeros nueve meses del año en los 64,4 millones de euros, lo que representa un crecimiento del 157% con respecto al mismo periodo del 2009.

En tercer trimestre, la firma obtuvo un beneficio neto de 5,2 millones de euros, frente al saldo negativo de 11,7 millones de euros del mismo periodo de 2009 que excluyen los extraordinarios positivos de 32,6 millones de euros por las plusvalías generadas con la recompra de bonos durante el proceso de reestructuración de la deuda llevada a cabo el pasado año.

En el tercer trimestre, los ingresos aumentaron un 36% hasta los 156,6 millones, mientas que el Ebitda alcanzó los 27,5 millones de euros en el trimestre , con un margen Ebitda sobre ventas del 18%.

Jazztel indicó que este crecimiento en los ingresos se debió nuevamente a la división minorista de Jazztel, cuyo crecimiento ha sido un 45% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, y más especialmente al área de residencial.

SUPERA LOS 800.000 CLIENTES DE ADSL

La compañía obtuvo en el tercer trimestre 46.860 nuevos usuarios y alcanza un total de 803.718 clientes contratados, lo que representa un crecimiento del 52% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior.

Los analistas esperaban que Jazztel captará entre 41.000 y 47.000 nuevas altas netas en el tercer trimestre, un periodo estacionalmente "poco activo" en contratación de ADSL, mejorando así las previsiones fijadas en su plan estratégico 2010-2012, que prevé un total de entre 820.000 y 840.000 servicios para el cierre de 2010.

En concreto, los servicios activos de factura única prestados sobre bucle totalmente desagregado y red propia, que son los que mayores márgenes generan para Jazztel, se incrementaron en 40.673 servicios durante el tercer trimestre, hasta alcanzar los 808.905 servicios, lo que representa un crecimiento del 57% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior.

Los servicios de sólo voz con factura única han crecido en 7.539 nuevos servicios en el citado periodo por lo que la base se sitúa en 94.232 servicios activos a cierre del tercer trimestre, mientras que los servicios de clientes corporativos se situaron en los 30.282 frente a los 29.832 clientes del trimestre anterior.

Las inversiones del grupo ascendieron a 18,3 millones de euros durante el tercer trimestre, frente a 12,5 millones del mismo periodo de 2009 y 31,7 millones de euros en el trimestre anterior. El incremento de las inversiones en este periodo respecto a 2009 se deriva de la instalación de los nuevos puertos multiservicios y del mayor ritmo de crecimiento de los clientes, indicó la compañía.


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

Ah, por si a alguien le interesa, aquí dejo esta noticia, que acabo de reencontrar debajo de la anterior. Personalmente a mi me vino genial.

*Jazztel lanza una tarifa plana por 4,95 euros al mes para llamar gratis a teléfonos fijos de fuera de España*

Jueves, 23 de Septiembre de 2010 - 12:24 h.

MADRID, 23 (EUROPA PRESS)

Jazztel ha lanzado la tarifa plana "Tu País", con un coste mensual de 4,95 euros, que permitirá llamar a teléfonos fijos de un grupo de países determinado por cero euros y sin establecimiento de llamada.

En concreto, el usuario podrá elegir entre dos grupos de países o combinar ambos, ya que ambas tarifas son compatibles. El primer grupo engloba Alemania, China, Dinamarca, Francia, Holanda, Inglaterra, Italia, Noruega, Portugal, Suecia, Suiza, Rumanía y los Estados Unidos, para lo que el límite mensual será 500 minutos al mes sin límite de horario.

El segundo grupo comprende Argentina, Brasil, Colombia, Perú y Venezuela. El límite mensual de la tarifa plana "Tu País" para este grupo será de 200 minutos al mes, también sin límite de horario.


----------



## Fetuccini (16 Nov 2010)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Pues a ti te parecerá un desastre que, en lugar de perder 11,4 millones como el año anterior, gane 2,5 millones. Pero, por lo que había leído ya en los resultados del trimestre anterior, a los analistas económicos les había parecido unos resultados extraordinariamente buenos. Y el hecho de ser lider en captación de clientes, tampoco debe ser moco de pavo, supongo, especialmente cuando Telefónica y Orange perdían clientes en vez de ganarlos.
> 
> He ido a tiro fijo, Invertia y te dejo un resumen de los resultados del último trimestre.
> 
> ...



1. Jazztel tiene una deuda enorme.
2. 2 millones de beneficio sobre unos ingresos de 440 millones son pura anécdota y resultado de una mala gestión. Telefónica ingresa 44.000 millones y tiene 8.800 de beneficio neto. ¿Notas alguna diferencia?
3. A Jazztel siempre le ha gustado presumir de "número de usuarios". Es puedo hacerlo yo si mañana regalo internet, pero voy a pérdidas. En cuando suban el precio, huida masiva de usuarios (eso si antes no tienen que lidiar con su Atención al Cliente).
4. Si a muchos analistas les parece que ganar 2 millones sobre 440 son resultados "extraordinariamente buenos", un 0.4% de rentabilidad, es que no analizan nada. ¿Son mejores que perder 11 millones? Sin duda. Pero son peores que los resultados de colocar tu inversión en un depósito a plazo fijo. ¿Para qué cobran los directivos de Jazztel si yo puedo gestionar mejor el dinero?

¿Se puede pegar un pelotazo en Jazztel fácilmente? Si. ¿Puedes perder hasta la camisa? También.


----------



## univac (16 Nov 2010)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Ah, por si a alguien le interesa, aquí dejo esta noticia, que acabo de reencontrar debajo de la anterior. Personalmente a mi me vino genial.
> 
> *Jazztel lanza una tarifa plana por 4,95 euros al mes para llamar gratis a teléfonos fijos de fuera de España*
> 
> ...



Mi novia es brasileña, llama a traves de un servicio llamado spantel que solo te cobra la llamada nacional, a precio dependiendo del pais al que estas llamando. En su caso, 0,015cents/min...si calculas los 200 minutos de "tarifa plana" que ofrece jazztel te salen a 3€. Estas "tarifas planas" de fijos/moviles me parecen una puta estafa, de plana no tienen nada si hay limitacion de minutos.

Igualmente, gracias por la informacion


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

Fetuccini dijo:


> 1. Jazztel tiene una deuda enorme.
> 2. 2 millones de beneficio sobre unos ingresos de 440 millones son pura anécdota y resultado de una mala gestión. Telefónica ingresa 44.000 millones y tiene 8.800 de beneficio neto. ¿Notas alguna diferencia?
> 3. A Jazztel siempre le ha gustado presumir de "número de usuarios". Es puedo hacerlo yo si mañana regalo internet, pero voy a pérdidas. En cuando suban el precio, huida masiva de usuarios (eso si antes no tienen que lidiar con su Atención al Cliente).
> 4. Si a muchos analistas les parece que ganar 2 millones sobre 440 son resultados "extraordinariamente buenos", un 0.4% de rentabilidad, es que no analizan nada. ¿Son mejores que perder 11 millones? Sin duda. Pero son peores que los resultados de colocar tu inversión en un depósito a plazo fijo. ¿Para qué cobran los directivos de Jazztel si yo puedo gestionar mejor el dinero?
> ...



Tus comentarios me han hecho dudar, sentir curiosidad y me he estado empapando de Jazztel y de datos de otras operadoras esta tarde, cosa que te agradezco, sobre todo porque ahora sí estoy segura de que me apetece hacer mis pinitos en Jazztel. Yo no soy economista ni controlo una pizca de contabilidad más allá de la doméstica, pero googleando para saber si ese beneficio neto de Jazztel, respecto al bruto, era realmente una caca como tu dices, y para conocer esa deuda tan grande que dices que tiene, encontré algunas cosillas interesantes que destaco.

1º/. La deuda de Jazztel asciende a 81,2 millones de euros a finales de 2009. No parece ser tan grande como tu dices, o al menos resulta rídicula comparada a la de ONO, que con poco más que el doble de clientes que Jazztel, tiene una deuda de 3.500 millones de euros. Con la deuda de Orange aún mayor que la de ONO, no lo comparo pq tiene operador propio de móvil , pero sí he encontrado que Orange, en el mes de julio todavía seguía arrastrando pérdidas en su sector de la telefonía fija y adsl, aún teniendo 200.000 clientes más que Jaazztel. 

2º/Que es importante tener en cuenta el ARPU (cociente entre los ingresos brutos minoristas y nº de conexiones fijas con internet), y el de Jazztel es casi el doble que el de Orange y muy superiores al del resto, incluído sorprendentemente el de Telefónica. Así que no creo que esté regalando los adsl como tu dices, de hecho las mejores ofertas en precios de captación no son de Jazztel precisamente.

3º/ La noticia de prensa que tiene Jazztel en su web, acerca de sus resultados, da un beneficio neto de 5,2 millones de euros en el tercer trimestre. Eso es diferente, y mucho mejor aún, que los 2,5 millones netos en los primeros 3 trimestres que mencionábamos antes. 

4º/ Que Jazztel, de un tiempo a esta parte, ha debido cambiar drasticamente a nivel de gestión, y ha ido mejorando sus cifras trimestre tras trimestre a un ritmo muy rápido es un hecho que refleja en sus cifras. Supongo que tb la crisis ha decantado que los usuarios pierdan el miedo a abandonar Telefónica (algunos lo perdimos antes), y Jazztel está siendo lider de captación dentro de los operadores alteranativos, a pesar de no ser el más barato, aunque sí mucho más que Telefónica. ¿Cómo era el slogan publicitario "Vienes por precio y te quedas por su calidad"?. Personalmente yo sí me quedé por su calidad, porque por precio había cambiado antes desde Telefónica a Orange y sólo tuve problemas. Lo mismo que se quedó muchas personas de mi entorno, que se cambiaron animados por mi experiencia.

Realmente no pensaba volver a la bolsa, pero ahora sí que me ha picado de verdad el gusanillo con Jazztel. Lo que dices que es fácil dar el pelotazo en Jazztel o perder hasta la camisa, pues ni lo primero ni lo segundo. Porque para eso, lo uno o u otro, tienes que poner toda la carne en el asador y no va conmigo. Hay una máxima que dice que en Bolsa sólo has de meter un dinero que no vas a necesitar, y en el Casino una cantidad que no te importe perder (quizás por eso yo nunca he entrado en un casino jajaja). 

Por otra parte, perder mucho dinero (más probable que dar el pelotazo salvo fino olfato, chiripa o información confidencial) puedes hacerlo en cualquier valor bursátil, en función de cuando entras y cuando sales, incluidos los de gran capitalización , sólo tienes que ver sus gráficos. Como el Santander que pasó de más de 14 euros a menos de 4 el año pasado o Telefónica desde más de 22 euros a casi 13, sólo por poner dos ejemplos. 

Un 25% de revalorización en mes y medio da véritigo en Jazztel o en cualquier valor. Hoy acompaña al rojo del resto de los mercados, aunque es probable fuese a corregir igualmente , y que lo haga aún más, pero me gusta el gráfico que está haciendo y las expectivas de la empresa. Expresado de forma simplona, me da la impresión de que cuando Jazztel por Análisis Fundamental era muuy mala, su cotización se hiperinfló como un globo (supongo que de forma manipulada, de hecho ¿no se financió así con ampliaciones y demás?). Y una vez que su cotización bajó hasta el subsuelo, la empresa empieza a funcionar seriamente como tal y a dar beneficios. 

Voy a vigilarla unos días, quizás algo más que ahora anda todo muy revuelto, y entraré con un plazo de 2 años. Luego espero sucumbir a la tentación de vender mucho antes con un beneficio de un 400% jajajaja es broma (o no :rolleye.


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

univac dijo:


> Mi novia es brasileña, llama a traves de un servicio llamado spantel que solo te cobra la llamada nacional, a precio dependiendo del pais al que estas llamando. En su caso, 0,015cents/min...si calculas los 200 minutos de "tarifa plana" que ofrece jazztel te salen a 3€. Estas "tarifas planas" de fijos/moviles me parecen una puta estafa, de plana no tienen nada si hay limitacion de minutos.
> 
> Igualmente, gracias por la informacion



Yo no tengo novios brasileños (ni expectativa de ello), pero si tengo familia y amig@s fuera de España pero dentro de Europa. Y esa tarifa plana de Jazztel ahora me permite hablar con ellos 500 minutos al mes (no 200) sin andar racaneando llamadas porque nos enrollamos como persiana. Por 4,95 euros ya me dirás dónde está la "puta estafa" :8: que tu dices. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## univac (16 Nov 2010)

Si echas cuentas, 200 minutos a 0,015€ (brasil) sale a 3 euros, no 4.95

Los precios para europa son mas baratos que 0,015....pero como no has pillado de que iba el mensaje y te has ofendido, ni te hare el calculo. Tan barato no es, solo iba de eso, sin acritud alguna.

Me parece una estafa semantica que digan tarifa plana y en realidad este limitada, no tiene nada de plana.

Pero nada, corramos un tupido velo que este hilo va de la compañia y no de sus tarifas. Que te cunda tu tarifa, no fuese caso que nos volvieramos locos pensando que hay cosas que pueden ser mas baratas ;-)


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

univac dijo:


> Si echas cuentas, 200 minutos a 0,015€ (brasil) sale a 3 euros, no 4.95
> 
> Los precios para europa son mas baratos que 0,015....pero como no has pillado de que iba el mensaje y te has ofendido, ni te hare el calculo. Tan barato no es, solo iba de eso, sin acritud alguna.
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que no me había ofendido, ¿es que tendría que haberlo hecho?. Y sí creo haber pillado tu mensaje. Decías que era una puta estafa esa tarifa plana, y que no era tan plana ni suponía ahorro. Y yo te respondí que para tu novia brasileña ni idea, pero para mí sí supone ahorro, y más tranquilidad a la hora de ver la factura algún mes que se me pegaba el teléfono a la oreja. Y tarifa plana si es porque puedo hablar en cualquier franja horaria y de la semana.

Y ni idea de a como sale el minuto, lo que sí se es que yo así sí ahorro con 500 minutos al mes (8 horas y pico) en las horas y días que me dé la gana por 4,95 euros. Y sí, sí me cunde la tarifa, muchas gracias. Que yo soy tb lonchafinista y a mucha honra, leñe. :


----------



## Depeche (3 Feb 2011)

Pues ya tenemos Jazztel a 3,97 a punto de tocar los 4 euros, al final el tiempo me ha dado prácticamente la razón,yo dije que tocaría los 4 euros para final de año,se quedó cerca pero ha tardado un mes más en llegar a este nivel. Si alguien hubiera comprado cuando avisé habría conseguido un grandísimo porcentaje de ganancias. Creo que Jazztel aún tiene mucho recorrido al alza,el que tenga paciencia y las mantenga creo que no se arrepentirá.


----------



## Rilakkuma (5 Feb 2011)

Acertaste como el que acierta cara al tirar una moneda. Jazztel estuvo a 1.50 cuando iba mal y a 0,25 cuando iba bien. Ha sido durante muchos años el valor mas manipulado y ha empufado a miles de inversores. Si el lunes cayera a 2€ a nadie le sorprendería, si se pusiera a 6€ tampoco, siempre saldrá el "yo ya lo dije".


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2011)

Claro, claro, ha sido casualidad,lo que tu digas.


----------



## Natalia_ (28 Abr 2011)

A día de hoy cotiza a 4,195 leuros.

Basicamente refloto el hilo para dar las gracias a Depeche. Si no hubiese sido por él ( y por otros foreros escépticos que me hicieron goglear, a ellos tb las gracias) no hubiese comprado en noviembre a 3,33 

Depeche, mi idea es mantenerlas a medio plazo (1-2 años). Pero me gustaría mucho que comentases cómo la ves ahora y qué ves en los gráficos de cara a ese medio plazo. 

Grrracias de nuevo.


----------



## Depeche (28 Abr 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> A día de hoy cotiza a 4,195 leuros.
> 
> Basicamente refloto el hilo para dar las gracias a Depeche. Si no hubiese sido por él ( y por otros foreros escépticos que me hicieron goglear, a ellos tb las gracias) no hubiese comprado en noviembre a 3,33
> 
> ...




Hola Natalia, me alegro muchísimo que mi consejo te fuera bien para comprar en su dia a ese buen precio y para estar obteniendo esos beneficios, respecto a tu pregunta, sinceramente mirando la gráfica de Jazztel por análisis técnico le veo un gran recorrido al alza, pero lo mejor de todo es que esta situación favorable se ve apoyada por unos fundamentales muy positivos tambien. 
Este año Jazztel ha tenido unas ventas de 747 millones de euros,mientras que el año pasado fueron de 615 millones de euros.
El cash flow por acción ahora mismo está en 0,47 mientras el año pasado estaba en 0,30.
Los beneficios recurrentes son de 36 millones de euros,mientras el año pasado fueron 7 millones.
El PER ahora mismo se situa en 26,91 mientras el año pasado estaba en 132,22. Este dato es significativo y buenísimo.
Ahora mismo tiene una capitalización de 1.035 millones de euros más o menos.
Tambien hay que destacar que Jazztel en este primer trimestre ha ganado 6,9 millones de euros,casi igual que en todo el año pasado(7 millones).
También es muy positivo que los clientes se han incrementado en un 37%.

Volviendo al análisis técnico,que creo que es lo que más te interesa decirte que bajo mi punto de vista Jazztel tiene un objetivo de subida para este año muy importante, según mis cálculos llegará este año a 6,70 euros, momento en el que podrias deshacer posiciones,o una parte, esperando un recorte para comprar más,a precio más barato, si por el contrario no tienes prisa y prefieres mantener,quizá más adelante supere esta resistencia de 6,70 euros y vaya a por los 9 euros,pero eso es anticiparse demasiado. Yo de momento mantendria hasta los 6,70 euros,es un nivel a tener en cuenta,después ya se verá.

Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Natalia_ (28 Abr 2011)

Hola Depeche, gracias por volver a analizar Jazztel y dar tu opinión. La verdad es que con los aciertos que te he leído, no sólo en Jazztel, tu opinión me importa y mucho. De hecho lo que más me ha sorprendido es como lo has clavado en los tiempos (con la plata tb lo has bordado, después de mojarte con una exactitud asombrosa).

6,70 euros durante este año estaría más que bien, así que si llega seguiré tu recomendación de venderlas todas o al menos una buena parte (al final destiné bastante más de lo que en un principio había pensado), y luego ya veré si recompro más abajo o me acondiciono un mini bunker repleto de latas de atún, de cara al 2012, con las que acompañar los cultivos de mi huertita. Que caramba, quizás hasta las pille de bonito en aceite de oliva¡¡¡. :fiufiu: Aunque si, por aquello del cuento de la lechera, no llegase a los 6,70, o incluso bajase, pues a mantenerlas los 2 años de plazo que le había preconcedido cuando me decidí a comprarlas motivada por tu hilo.

Bromas aparte, lo dicho, muchas gracias y mucha suerte a ti también tanto si estás dentro como fuera. Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Le queda muy poco a Jazztel para reventar al alza, está acabando de formar un triángulo, el cual va a romper al alza la semana que viene.
> Os dejo una gráfica de 5 años para que veais a lo que me refiero, además en diario hoy a aumentado el volumen de forma considerable y ha cerrado casi en máximos.
> El tiempo me dará la razón.



Hace 1 año ya avisé con este mensaje,para dejar contancia que el tiempo me ha dado la razón.


----------



## 123456 (1 Nov 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hace 1 año ya avisé con este mensaje,para dejar contancia que el tiempo me ha dado la razón.



Compre a 3,69y me salí hace un par de semanas, me estoy planteando volver a meterme y no se que hacer.

Comprarías a precios actuales?
Esperarías al próximo guano para meterte o te meterías ya?


Gracias depeche


Saludo de uno que te hizo caso en su dia :


----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2011)

Ahora no me atrevo a aconsejarte,lo siento,puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Depeche (30 Nov 2011)

Subo este hilo para decir que estamos ante otra gran explosión al alza de Jazztel,es buen momento para entrar en el valor,yo aún las mantengo y creo que no venderé en 4,50 euros como pensaba hacer,creo que puede superar incluso los 4,65 euros. Hoy Goldman Sachs las ha recomendado:

Goldman Sachs recomienda comprar Jazztel
MADRID, 29 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Jazztel cae a esta hora un 0,08% (3,862 euros) pese a que Goldman Sachs ha decidido iniciar la cobertura del valor con una recomendación de compra. El banco norteamericano espera que la compañía explote el bajo coste de la fibra óptica en España para llegar a 2,5 millones de hogares en cuatro años a partir de 2013. La operadora lanzó hace unos días una nueva promoción de ADSL de 20 megas a 17,95 euros y de 12, 6 y 3 megas a 15,95 euros al mes, lo que supone un descuento del 10% y del 20% con respecto a la promoción anterior. A nivel técnico, y pese a las correcciones de los últimos meses, lo cierto es que los títulos de la operadora de telefonía siguen inmersos en una tendencia alcista puesto que, en todos los plazos, están construyendo mínimos crecientes. De hecho, los mínimos marcados en la sesión del pasado viernes, concretamente en los 3,676 euros, supondrían un simple apoyo a los máximos del pasado verano. Por este motivo, siempre y cuando el precio respete dichos mínimos, cabe la posibilidad de que en las próximas semanas intente irse hacia la zona de resistencia de los 4,29 e incluso no descartamos ver al valor dirigirse hacia los máximos anuales en los 4,65 euros. S.B./JM.R.


----------



## Depeche (30 Nov 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Le queda muy poco a Jazztel para reventar al alza, está acabando de formar un triángulo, el cual va a romper al alza la semana que viene.
> Os dejo una gráfica de 5 años para que veais a lo que me refiero, además en diario hoy a aumentado el volumen de forma considerable y ha cerrado casi en máximos.
> El tiempo me dará la razón.



El tiempo da y quita razones.
Este mensaje con gráfica es de hace 1 año.


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2012)

Jazttel acaba de superar hoy la importante resistencia de los 5 euros,ahora mismo está en 5,15 euros. Ahora tiene un recorrido libre hasta los 6 como mínimo. Al final el tiempo me está dando la razón. Si leeis los post que fui poniendo en este hilo podréis verlo. Me alegro mucho por los que me hicieron caso y compraron, estoy recibiendo varios mensajes privados de gente que aún las mantiene. Eso me enorgullece. Un saludo.


----------



## Carlos y Pilar (12 Abr 2012)

Yo compre hace casi dos años y ahi estan, poca cosilla pero bueno. La verdad es que me vendra bien la pasta 

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2012)

Pues tienen subida hasta 6 euros,pero en realidad le veo resistencia en 6,70 euros.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Ostia pues qué pedazo de subida se ha marcado, como ves a DÍA, Depeche?


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2012)

Según mis cálculos Jazztel llegará en julio a 6,70 euros.
Escrito queda.


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2012)

DIA creo que va a ir la semana que viene a buscar los 3,80 euros otra vez.


----------



## Neu___ (13 Abr 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> DIA creo que va a ir la semana que viene a buscar los 3,80 euros otra vez.



Ahora está a más de 5, entonces nuestras apuestas a que baja?, como lo ves?


----------



## Depeche (13 Abr 2012)

Neu___ dijo:


> Ahora está a más de 5, entonces nuestras apuestas a que baja?, como lo ves?



Yo DIA la veo a 3,50 euros.
La que está por encima de 5 euros es Jazztel, y ya he comentado que creo que para el mes de Julio llegará a 6,70 euros.


----------



## saile (23 May 2012)

Buenas,

Con Jazztel a 4'72, es buena idea para entrar ahora, o seguirá bajando?
Que opináis?

Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (23 May 2012)

saile dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Con Jazztel a 4'72, es buena idea para entrar ahora, o seguirá bajando?
> Que opináis?
> ...



Hoy es una magnífica oportunidad de compra en Jazztel, en el entorno de 4,60-4,65 euros,de ahí no bajará,a partir de aquí va a iniciar un impulso al alza con mucha fuerza,mañana creo que tocará 4,80 y la semana que viene intentará superar los 5 euros.
Sigo pensando que para mitad de julio Jazttel la veremos a 6,50 euros.


----------



## opilano (31 May 2012)

Jazztel a 4,42 ahora mismo, ¿qué opinas Depeche?.


----------



## Depeche (31 May 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Jazztel a 4,42 ahora mismo, ¿qué opinas Depeche?.



Según mi gráfica,hoy ha tocado la línea de soporte en 4,40 euros, a partir de mañana empezará a subir con fuerza,ahora no tengo tiempo,pero mañana pondré una gráfica de medio plazo para que veais como respeta la linea de tendencia, aunque si pierde este nivel de 4,40 euros entonces la cosa se pondría fea y se terminaría la tendencia alcista,pero estoy seguro de que no será así,mañana toca tirar para arriba,buena oportunidad de compra a primera hora de la sesión para comprar al mejor precio.


----------



## Pablovx (1 Jun 2012)

Pues nada, no he podido resistirme a ver tu gráfica , hoy he entrado a 4,47.

El Ibex cayendo menos que el DAX para variar (cierto que con la ventaja que le lleva en la caída también puede considerarse normal que ocurra esto)...

...fin de una semana nefasta, y cerca de los 6000 puntos, que ha acabado tocando...

...no sé, igual ha sido demasiado impulsivo pero he decidido "jugármela" a que el suelo lo haga cerca de estos 6000 puntos (también he comprado TEF y ABG, las dos a 8,95, así que no es una apuesta solamente por JAZ, si no por el Ibex), o al menos que haga un rebotito para ponerle un stop ganador.

Bueno, de ilusiones también se vive.  Espero que los cuchillos cayendo no estén muy afilados.


----------



## TheNeighbor (1 Jun 2012)

Pablovx dijo:


> Pues nada, no he podido resistirme a ver tu gráfica , hoy he entrado a 4,47.
> 
> El Ibex cayendo menos que el DAX para variar (cierto que con la ventaja que le lleva en la caída también puede considerarse normal que ocurra esto)...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy detrás de Jazz pero he decidido esperarme aún un poco, con la que está callendo y lo de grecia a la vuelta de la esquina puede ser un poco arrisgado.

TEL también ha estado en mi mente, por los dividendos puede ser interesante, pero ahora mismo que no es el momento.

Si no es mucho preguntar, ¿Qué broker has usado?

Saludos.


----------



## Pablovx (1 Jun 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Yo estoy detrás de Jazz pero he decidido esperarme aún un poco, con la que está callendo y lo de grecia a la vuelta de la esquina puede ser un poco arrisgado.
> 
> TEL también ha estado en mi mente, por los dividendos puede ser interesante, pero ahora mismo que no es el momento.
> 
> ...



Pues he pensado en Renta 4 (acabo de abrir una cuenta, pero sólo para fondos de inversión, porque así no pagas comisión de mantenimiento) pero al final las he comprado con mi cuenta de ING, porque me ha llamado la atención que no cobran comisiones en los repartos de dividendo (mi intención es mantener las acciones a largo plazo).

El problema es que la comisión de compra ha sido bestial, y me temo que no me ha salido bien la cosa (que habría sido lo mismo con Renta 4).

Lo que he hecho es un pequeño estudio de mercado y te cuento: por ahora lo más me ha atraido es SelfBank. Tiene unas comisiones más bajas de compra/venta, tampoco cobra comisión en los dividendos, y aquí está lo mejor: si "alquilas" tus acciones (por valor de al menos 5000 euros) no te cobran comisión de custodia.

En resumen:

ING: comisión compra/venta alta, dividendos gratis, tiene gastos de custodia
Renta4: compra/venta baja, cobra comisión dividendos, tiene gastos de custodia
SelfBank: compra/venta baja, dividendos gratis, gastos de custodia EVITABLES

El modelo ING es similar al de muchos bancos, y el modelo Renta 4 similar al de muchos brokers que he mirado, mientras que el modelo SelfBank de lo que he visto es inmejorable en conjunto (hay alguno que cobra menos compra/venta, por ejemplo, pero cobra custodia, y pensando en el largo plazo se acaba notando).

En fin, que me voy a abrir una cuenta con SelfBank (se abre por internet/correo).

Uf, vaya rollo te he soltado. Si tú has hecho alguna investigación también coméntame si has visto algo mejor, ¿ok?


----------



## TheNeighbor (2 Jun 2012)

Pablovx dijo:


> Pues he pensado en Renta 4 (acabo de abrir una cuenta, pero sólo para fondos de inversión, porque así no pagas comisión de mantenimiento) pero al final las he comprado con mi cuenta de ING, porque me ha llamado la atención que no cobran comisiones en los repartos de dividendo (mi intención es mantener las acciones a largo plazo).
> 
> El problema es que la comisión de compra ha sido bestial, y me temo que no me ha salido bien la cosa (que habría sido lo mismo con Renta 4).
> 
> ...




Genial resumen, yo estaba entre renta4 e ing pero lo de selfbank no lo sabía, de todas formas mi presupuesto no llega a los 5000e, por lo que quizá me decante por ING, aunque para intradía no compensa. Las comisiones rondan los 5€+0,y pico del total por operación creo. Lo que significa un pellizco, más aún cuando las cantidades son de 1000 o 2000€.

Así que después de esto -tu comentario-, volveré a barajar la idea de R4, que según parece se confirma la sangría de ING, y por lo que sé, no hay mejores opciones, todas andan por lo mismo.

Por lo que antes entrar tendré que, sabiendo la cantidad, aplicarle las comisiones de ambas, y el objetivo a cumplir, quiero decir, a partir de qué % ganarías para perdidas, cuánto y cuanto tiempo te llevaría.

Se por experiencia que sin un buen plan inicial, perderlo todo está garantizado. Y las comisiones y cargos ayudan bastante a ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablovx (2 Jun 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Genial resumen, yo estaba entre renta4 e ing pero lo de selfbank no lo sabía, de todas formas mi presupuesto no llega a los 5000e, por lo que quizá me decante por ING, aunque para intradía no compensa. Las comisiones rondan los 5€+0,y pico del total por operación creo. Lo que significa un pellizco, más aún cuando las cantidades son de 1000 o 2000€.
> 
> Así que después de esto -tu comentario-, volveré a barajar la idea de R4, que según parece se confirma la sangría de ING, y por lo que sé, no hay mejores opciones, todas andan por lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo, a largo plazo las comisiones pueden ser una sangría. Ahí va mi comparativa completa:

*Comisión de operaciones según el importe de las acciones:*

- Renta4: 3€ hasta 3.000€, y 5€ entre 3.000€ y 6.000€
- SelfBank: 2,95€ hasta 1.500€, y 5,95€ entre 1.500€ y 6.000€

Son muy parecidas yendo a largo plazo. Hilando fino, para operaciones entre 1.500€ y 3.000€ te ahorras 3€ en cada operación si lo haces en Renta4. En ese intervalo sí que le saca una ventaja apreciable a SelfBank, si vas a estar operando de forma activa.

*Remuneración de la cuenta:*

- SelfBank 1,45% TAE
- Renta4 no remunera el efectivo de la cuenta.

*Mantenimiento de cuenta:*

- SelfBank gratis.
- Renta4 cobra 3€ al mes (salvo que sólo tengas fondos de inversión, hagas 25 operaciones al trimestre o hagas un ingreso de 200€ cada mes).

Dado que la idea es tener acciones, la cuenta de Renta4 costaría pues 36€ al año (bueno, tienes la opción de ingresarles 200€ al mes, si está dentro de tus posibilidades). Ahí gana SelfBank de calle.

*Comisión por splits/dividendos/cupones:*

- SelfBank gratis
- Renta4 cobra 0,075% del bruto.

Poniendo que nuestras acciones repartan un 10% de dividendos, y que tengamos 3.000€ en acciones, Renta4 nos cobraría el 0,075% de 300€, unos 0,22€.

*Y llegamos a donde se corta el bacalao... Comisión de custodia:*

- SelfBank: 4,95€ por mercado y mes (evitables si alquilamos nuestras acciones, con un mínimo de 5.000€)
- Renta4: aquí cobran un porcentaje sobre el nominal, pero con un mínimo de 1,25€ por valor y mes, que será lo que pagaremos (salvo que tengamos una burrada de acciones tal que las comisiones serían la menor de nuestras preocupaciones )

Si no puedes evitar la comisión de custodia de SelfBank pagarás 60€ al año de custodia (suponiendo que todas las acciones son del mismo mercado), que será más o menos que Renta4 según el número de valores que tengas:

- Para 1, 2 y 3 valores pagarás menos en Renta4 (15€, 30€ y 45€ al año, respectivamente)
- Para 4 valores empate: 60€ al año
- A partir de 4 valores empiezas a pagar 15€ más por cada valor que pase de 4.

*Resumen*

Las comisiones gordas son las de mantenimiento de cuenta y custodia.

Si puedes evitar la comisión de custodia de SelfBank (alquilando 5000€ en acciones) no hay nada más que mirar, SelfBank es muchíiiiiisimo más barato, porque no tiene comisión de mantenimiento.

Si no es así, y tampoco puedes evitar la comisión de mantenimiento de Renta4 (ingresando 200€ al mes) SelfBank va a salir más barato, salvo que sólo vayas a tener un valor en cartera.

Por último, si puedes evitar el mantenimiento de Renta4, ahora la decisión depende del número de valores en cartera: 1-3 mejor Renta4, 4 valores empate y más de 4 mejor SelfBank.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Geme (2 Jun 2012)

Gracias por la comparación!!


----------



## opilano (2 Jun 2012)

Operando una vez por semestre ING no cobra comisión de custodia.

http://www.ingdirect.es/broker/


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2012)

Os pongo una gráfica de Jazztel,actualizada de hace unos minutos, es una gráfica de 1 año, es simplemente para que veais como mantiene intacta la tendencia alcista,la cual no perderá.


----------



## Paco Johns (5 Jun 2012)

Gracias Depeche. ¿En caso de pérdida de alcista, cual sería un buen nivel de compra?


----------



## Depeche (5 Jun 2012)

Paco Johns dijo:


> Gracias Depeche. ¿En caso de pérdida de alcista, cual sería un buen nivel de compra?



No creo que la pierda,hoy ha hecho un barrido muy bueno intradía para hacer saltar stop loss, creo que hoy hará un buen hammer(martillo), y a partir de mañana subirá con fuerza.
En caso de que hoy haga un cierre por debajo de 4,40 euros entonces habría que mirar niveles por debajo,pero lo veo improbable.


----------



## Paco Johns (5 Jun 2012)

¡Gracias! Mañana posiblemente compre otras pocas, que llevo tiempo esperando un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2012)

Jazztel ya está a 4,54 euros, ya pasó el peligro,ahora toca una onda alcista considerable, yo he aprovechado para aumentar un poco mi posición en Jazztel a buen precio, tengo mucha confianza en esta compañia y considero que es de las que mejor comportamiento va a tener en los próximos meses.


----------



## Paco Johns (6 Jun 2012)

Compré unas poquitas a 4,56. Ójala tengas razón


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2012)

Paco Johns dijo:


> Compré unas poquitas a 4,56. Ójala tengas razón



Tu suerte será la mia,de momento 4,62 euros,vamos bien.


----------



## Pablovx (6 Jun 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Jazztel ya está a 4,54 euros, ya pasó el peligro,ahora toca una onda alcista considerable, yo he aprovechado para aumentar un poco mi posición en Jazztel a buen precio, tengo mucha confianza en esta compañia y considero que es de las que mejor comportamiento va a tener en los próximos meses.



¡Que los mercados te oigan! 

¿Qué objetivo le ves? Mi experiencia en bolsa casi siempre ha sido de entrar más o menos bien, tener más o menos claro el stoploss, pero fastidiarla en la salida. 8:


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2012)

Pablovx dijo:


> ¡Que los mercados te oigan!
> 
> ¿Qué objetivo le ves? Mi experiencia en bolsa casi siempre ha sido de entrar más o menos bien, tener más o menos claro el stoploss, pero fastidiarla en la salida. 8:



En principio mi objetivo es 6,70 euros, pero cuando llegue a ese nivel ya veremos si las vendo todas o me guardo alguna.


----------



## Depeche (13 Nov 2012)

Jazztel calentita, esta semana va a intentar superar la resistencia de 5,25 euros,creo que la superará con fuerza. Ahora mismo en 4,95 euros.


----------



## Depeche (11 Ene 2013)

Subo el hilo, ya era en 5,80 euros y pronto la tendremos en mi objetivo marcado de 6,70 euros. Enhorabuena a los que aun estáis invertidos en jazztel.


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Mar 2013)

Hola Depeche¡¡ Te había escrito un montón, se me ha borrado todo al enviar  pero vuelvo a la carga con el tocho :o.

Hacía tiempo que no entraba en el foro ni para leer, y hoy al ver la bajada de ayer de Jazztel de casi un 5% entré para ver si habías comentado algo. Hoy ya cerró en verde con el nuevo Plan 2013-1017 que publicó Jazztel, después de cerrar el anterior muy por encima de sus previsiones. En este parece que sus previsiones son bastante buenas a pesar de han comentado que han preferido también quedarse cortos que pasarse. Sguen siendo el nº 1 en captación de clientes, mientras otros no sólo no los ganan si no que los pierden, y con el despliegue de fibra que ha acordado hacer conjuntamente con Telefónica, dejando fuera a Vodafone y Orange que no tendrán derecho ni al alquiler de esa red ultrarápida, y que ayer lloriqueaban para presionar a la CMT, mientras anunciaban un acuerdo farol de que iban a inveritir, Orange y Vodafone, conjuntamente 1000 millones de euros para acceder a 6 millones de hogares. Y digo farol porque eso es lo que dicen algunos que saben del tema, ya que con 1000 millones no llegan ni a la mitad de esos 6 millones de hogares dada las diferencias entre sus centrales y sus problemas de acometimiento conjunto. A diferencia de lo que le ocurre a Jazztel en su inversión conjunta con Telefónica, además que Jazztel tiene más y mejores centrales que ellos interconectadas ya con esa fibra. Y si a Jazztel le va a costar 600 millones (con el ahorro que le supone ir conjuntamente con Telefónica) para llegar a 3 millones más de hogares, ni de coña les va a costar 500 euros a Vodafone y Orange respectivamente, vamos que es un farol.

Pero de ahí se supone que viene la enorme bajada de ayer, de la salida de los especulatas que entraron al calor de rumores de una OPA de Vodafone u Orange, y que con ese supuesto acuerdo entre ellos, disipan el rumor.

Cuando entré a 3,33 te dije que lo hacía para quedarme 1 o 2 años (ya pasaron), luego que tenía pensado vender a 5,5 (ya pasó), que si iba a esperar a que entrase en el Ibex35..... Bueno pues nada de nada, me quedo hasta que finalice este plan 2013-2017, o el del 2018-2021 si no la compran antes, o hasta que llegue a los 9 0 10 euros dentro de 2 años y me dé para comprar a tocateja una bonita casa con muchos frutales y con un río (tiene cascada y todo) que bordea la fina a la que le he echado el ojo si aún sigue a la venta, jejeje qué se yo. Pero me quedo indefinidamente, ¿qué te parece? :ouch:

Edito, para volver a darte las gracias por abrir este hilo recomendando Jazztel cuando cuando no cotizaba ni a 3 euros. Gracias muchas.

Por cierto se me olvidaba poner un enlace que sí había puesto en el primer texto que se me borró, con el saldo de las agencias compradoras y vendedoras hasta los 2 últimos años.

Bolsa y especulación - Estadísticas de agencias de Jazztel

Manos fuertes comprando, y las agencias de los peques (sobre todo RT4 y MVR) vendiendo a raudales, ¿ves lo mismo que yo?


----------



## Depeche (14 Mar 2013)

Muchas gracias, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Hay otro hilo de jazztel abierto por mi en el que puse que la bajada de ayer me parecía que era para asustar a pequeños inversores y que rebotar en un soporte, y así fue. También he puesto un mensaje hoy con la noticia que comentas. Muchas gracias y suerte, creo que tiene un gran futuro jazztel.


----------



## Cordoba (14 Mar 2013)

Vaya lío de hilos, me da igual seguirte en uno o en otro, mi pregunta es si ta parece un vanos para aguantarlo tanto como plantea Natalia, o es mas bien en corto, si le ves perspectiva para 2017 me pensaría meterme con mas pasta. O por el contrario te parece que es un valor con exceso de riesgo, parece que todo lo q lee puede pasar a Jazztel es bueno, o que la compren, o entrar en el ibex ....


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Mar 2013)

Vaya, siento no haber visto que había abierto otro hilo más actualizado en el que ya habías escrito, eso me pasa por meterme directamente en el buscador en lugar de haber ojeado los últimos hilos.

Garacias por responder. La verdad es que te mojas bastante y muchas veces no dudo que resulte difícil. Porque nadie, salvo información confidencial, puede estar seguro de lo que va a ocurrir en un valor por muy atractiva que nos resulte nuestra valoración. Y siendo mucho más fácil (al menos para muchos de nosotros) asumir la conscuencias futuras de nuestro criterio que las consecuencias sobrevenidas a terceros si nuestro criterio resultase equivocado, es por eso que valoro esa valentía para mojarte en valoraciones que te pedimos, a veces demasiado complicadas por su largo plazo y por tanto impredecibilidad.

Aunque es de cajón dar por sentado que te estás dirigiendo a personas maduras que sabemos lo que hacemos y los riesgos que asumimos, y que para rendimientos garantizados los depósito a plazo.....y aún así quizás quizás ni eso.


----------



## Natalia_ (17 Mar 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Vaya, siento no haber visto que había abierto otro hilo más actualizado en el que ya habías escrito, eso me pasa por meterme directamente en el buscador en lugar de haber ojeado los últimos hilos.
> 
> Garacias por responder. La verdad es que te mojas bastante y muchas veces no dudo que resulte difícil. Porque nadie, salvo información confidencial, puede estar seguro de lo que va a ocurrir en un valor por muy atractiva que nos resulte nuestra valoración. Y siendo mucho más fácil (al menos para muchos de nosotros) asumir la conscuencias futuras de nuestro criterio que las consecuencias sobrevenidas a terceros si nuestro criterio resultase equivocado, es por eso que valoro esa valentía para mojarte en valoraciones que te pedimos, a veces demasiado complicadas por su largo plazo y por tanto impredecibilidad.
> 
> Aunque es de cajón dar por sentado que te estás dirigiendo a personas maduras que sabemos lo que hacemos y los riesgos que asumimos, y que *para rendimientos garantizados los depósitos a plazo.....y aún así quizás quizás ni eso*.



Me autocito lo que escribí justo el día anterior al robo del 10 o 6,75% de los depósitos y cuentas corrientes de un país miembro de la comunidad Europea con quien compartimos el euro, Chipre :8:. 

De hecho, uno de los motivos por el que había decidido quedarme indefinidamente en Jazztel era precisamente que no quería saber nada de los depósitos y porque ninguna otra empresa me suscitaba el atractivo de Jazztel (aunque no dudo que las haya e incluso mejores). Lo que me resulta una incógnita es en qué medida afectaría a las acciones de bolsa una medida confiscatoria de ese tipo o incluso si sufrirían la misma confiscación una vez que se venden las acciones:ouch:


----------



## Cordoba (17 Mar 2013)

El martes se deberían deshacer posiciones, o creéis que no va afectar demasiado lo de Chipre. Depeche manifiestate......


----------



## Natalia_ (17 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> El martes se deberían deshacer posiciones, o creéis que no va afectar demasiado lo de Chipre. Depeche manifiestate......



joé entre tu y yo vamos acabar agobiando a Depeche y nos va a manda a la porra directamente .... o a un asesor de pago.

Para mi es una incógnita como va a acabar afectando el ASALTO a las cuentas privadas en Chipre, más allá de una salida en estampida de gran parte de los depositantes de toda la Europa del Sur. 

Que el sector inmobiliario saldrá beneficiado no me cabe duda, y quien sabe si también la bolsa. Se supone que las acciones y fondos de inversión se han salvado de la confiscación en Chipre, aunque yo todavía no sé si los peques al vender tb sufrirán ese robo. Aunque si tenemos en cuenta que un gran parte de las acciones están en "manos fuertes" e incluso institucionales, y que ese dinero ayuda a mover todo el entramado, intuyo que se salvan del robo, quizá porque los ladrones y las "manos fuertes" caminan en la misma dirección.

Aunque tampoco me extrañaría que esa "ley" discriminase a la hora de robar sólo a los peques, respetando a los grandes. Pero no lo creo porque las empresas se financian también en gran parte con nosotros los peques, así que dudo que les interesase alejarnos también definitivamente de la bolsa, más si tenemos en cuenta que también les resultamos de gran utilidad para endosarnos aquello que a ellos les interese vender cuando saben que el precio está inflado.

Pero como comentaba en otro hilo de este corralito, hay algo que se nos escapa y que puede ser muchísimo más grande todavía. Porque 5.000 millones que es lo que sacarán de este robo a los ciudadano, para Bruselas y para Alemania en concreto es mera calderilla. Y, sin embargo, lo que se han cargado de un plumazo -dentro de la Unión Europa del euro- es la seguridad jurídica y financiera de todos los ciudadanos de a pié, y ya veremos si no resulta de ahi una salida en estampida de todo el el dinero en depósitos, o a la vista en simples cuentas corriente, poniendo en jaque a todo la banca.

Y si eso sucede, no es algo con lo que desde Bruselas y Alemanía no hubiesen contado. Así que la pregunta del millón es......¿qué más nos tienen ya preparado -desde ya- para ser implementado ya? 8:

Porque está claro que las deflaciones salariales, la absoluta precariedad laboral, los recortes sociales, la privatización de la sanidad, retrasar la jubiliación, los recortes en las pensiones etc etc se ve que todo eso no les basta, quieren más sangre, mucha más. Y que un tercio de los depositantes afectados en Chipre sean rusos, no sé tampoco hasta que punto puede ser un "mensajito" a Rusia, por mucho que nos digan que esos depositantes rusos eran unos mafisos.


----------



## Natalia_ (21 Mar 2013)

jejeje...... ¿Depeche se ha convertido Jazztel en un valor refugio dentro de la bolsa española? :fiufiu:

Es que ya no se trata de lo que se haya revalorizado desde que diste recomendación de compra en tiempos de turbulencia..... es que ha sido uno de los pocos valores que hoy ha cerrado en verde, un 2,24%, cerrando en 5.91 con un volumen bastante alto y nada menos que de la mano de agencias como JPMorgan, Merrill Linch, Credit Suisse y UBS. Que por si fuese poco son las que más llevan acumulando Jazztel -al menos en los 2 últimos años- junto con otros pesos pesados como CVX y SGV. Mientras las agencias más vendidas son las patrias y especialmente las que utilizamos practicamente los peques. Aunque a esto grandes hoy se se les ha unido Sabadell pisando muy fuerte.


Me he suscrito a un servicio, en modo de prueba, para poder ver estos días el movimiento de compra/venta intradía de agencias con sus respectivos precios -y no sólo sus saldos resultantes al final de la sesión.. Y me he estado fijando en algunas sesiones de febrero cuando Jazztel intentó el ataque a los 6 euros ( de hecho llegó), así como de marzo, y me ha parecido ver un patrón bastante curioso: Algunas de estas mismas grandes agencias muy compradas.. cuando parecía que se iban a superar los 6 euros (ahora resistencia dura de pelar) .....se ponían a vender sin miramientos, para luego seguir comprando más abajo, haciendo de paso un estupendo trading diario. Si bien SGV simplemente vendió bastantes para no volver a aparecer (poco en relación a lo que acumula pero sí lo suficiente para frenarla cerca de los 6). Y otras, como las agencias suizasde están empecinadas en perder dinero en sus respectivos saldos diarios, de hecho si no viniesen acumulando desde muy abajo, se diría que son malísimas haciendo trading.

Les ocurre tantas veces a las suizas que he llegado a pensar que lo hacen a propósito. ¿Por qué cómo pueden confiar tanto en el valor a largo plazo, acumulando a saco, y sin embargo el promedio de sus ventas en trading suele ser inferior al precio diario de compra (aunque se queda con un saldo comprador)?. ¿Será alguna estrategia de UBS y CVX para despistar unido a algún tema de impuestos?

JP Morgan también acumula a saco en Jazztel, pero además le suele sacar beneficios en su trading diario, o eso o es que simplemente no vende nada o casi nada. 

Lo que no me deja de resultar especialmente curioso es ver a todas estas agencias -que son las más fuertes internacionalmente- comprando y acumulando juntas en un valor como Jazztel que está muy lejos de tener una gran capitalización y más teniendo en cuenta la precaria situación del propio mercado español. ¿Hay algo que se nos escapa de Jazzel? ienso:, y conste que lo pregunto estando dentro, que ya es decir. 

Pero mientras no la echen a volar, dándole un arreón de tres pares de narices, se supone que no tendrán intención de "distribuir" ¿no? ¿no suele suceder así?. O quién sabe... quizás estos millones de acciones y otros más se correspondan con una futura compra o toma accionarial de alguien mmm

Aunque puedo estar totalmente equivocada y en realidad estas grandes agencias, en lugar de haber estado frenándola, la hayan estado manteniendo para empezar a distribuir, y ya estaríamos tardando en salir por pies.....jejeje. 

Pero yo me mantengo en mi última decisión de quedarme indefinidadamente, no hay otras acciones que me infundan confianza, y los depósitos me provocan igual desconfianza que una cuenta en el extranjero -de obligatoria declaración en España- o que un "balconchón".

Pero hay algo que me gustaría que me respondieses tu que controlas el análisis técnico. Si contínúan frenándola -o no puediese superar esa barrera de los 6 euros- ¿sería fácil que pudiese peder el soporte que ha ido consolidando durante febrero marzo en los 5,5 euros??

¿Y si llegase a perder ese soporte de los 5,5, ¿en dónde ves su siguiente soporte importante?. ¿Demostraría eso mucha flaqueza o a veces responde a un interés de seguir acumulando fuerte con mayor tranquilidad?. Aunque en realidad, me imagino que para poder responder a esto, habría que ver -una vez sucediese- los volúmenes y comportamientos de estas mismas agencias compradas, ¿no?. Conste que me pongo hipotéticamente en lo peor sólo porque me está pareciendo demasiado bueno. :fiufiu:


----------



## Cordoba (22 Mar 2013)

Me parece muy interesante lo que apuntas, espero que depeche nos ilumine, pues si hubiera otra bajada por no tener fuerza podríamos entrar con un corto con mas cantidad y conseguir beneficios, es decir meter mas pasta entrando en 5,51 o aproximado y salirse en 6,01.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2013)

Estoy de acuerdo con Natalia y con Cordoba,quizá se convierta en valor refugio durante las próximas semanas,yo sigo pensando que le queda recorrido al alza. Como bien dice Cordoba sería interesante aumentar posiciones si retrocede algo para coger fuerzas.
De momento creo que el valor está para mantener y aumentar posiciones el que pueda en caso de retroceso.


----------



## MrMonedas (22 Mar 2013)

¿ como va a afectar la ley Lasalle a las operadoras? 
Lo digo porque se preveen bajas


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Mar 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> ¿ como va a afectar la ley Lasalle a las operadoras?
> Lo digo porque se preveen bajas



Buena pregunta, pero ¿cómo les ha afectado la Ley Sinde a los operadores?. Que yo sepa.... de ninguna manera.

¿Cómo les afectará la Ley Lasalle que va más allá de Ley Sinde?. Pues a saber ...pero no creo que sea en forma de bajas a internet. Antes de darnos de baja en nuestros respectivos operadores, recortamos por otro sitios yendo menos al cine, teatro o gastando menos en música etc, por las distintas utilidades prácticas que supone el acceso a internet, y más si uno o dos momentos puntuales de ese ocio ya nos sale más caro que al acceso mensual a internet. 

Además que lo habitual ya es contratar un pack. En mi caso con Jazztel, además de las llamadas gratis en el fijo tengo 100 minutos gratis de llamadas desde el móvil, y 60 minutos de fijo a móvil, todo por unos 44 euros iva incluído. Aunque es cierto que si no vamos a hacer descargas o visionar on line no necesitaremos una conexión de mucha velocidad al menos en la mayoría de nuestras casas. 

Tampoco me ha quedado claro qué tipo de "función de policia" es la que pretende el gobierno que ejerzan los operadores. Pero dudo que estos vayan a ser muy colaboradores ni para denunciar a sus clientes ni para denegar el acceso a webs alojadas fuera de España como V.K, yotube etc 

Y ni Telefónica ni Jazztel estarían invirtiendo muchos millones de euros -dándose además mucha prisa- en la red ultrarápida de fibra si no esperasen amortizarla y sacarle beneficios (y ni Orange ni Vodafone tendrían esa pataleta con la CMT al quedar fuera de esa alianza). Y aunque mi dominio de la informática es más que precario, comparto eso de que no se le pueden poner puertas al campo. Sin ir más lejos, ayer hablando de la Ley Lasalle mi sobrino de 15 años nos soltó con una sonrista algo del VNP para evitar capados (que yo no tenía ni idea de lo que era), pero si resulta que hasta los niños controlan ya eso ......


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante lo que apuntas, espero que depeche nos ilumine, pues si hubiera otra bajada por no tener fuerza podríamos entrar con un corto con mas cantidad y conseguir beneficios, es decir meter mas pasta entrando en 5,51 o aproximado y salirse en 6,01.



Supongo que te refieres a entrar a corto plazo y no a abrir un "corto". 

Me encanta ese optimismo puesto que estoy dentro, pero si volviese a bajar hasta el 5,51.... personalmente no me atrevería ni a meter un euro más.


----------



## Depeche (4 Abr 2013)

Jazztel hoy ha tenido un cierre un poco feo, ha cerrado justo en la base del canal alcista.
Mañana hay que estar atentos a la sesión, yo estaré pendiente a primera hora,lo normal sería que no pierda el nivel de hoy de cierre en 5,80 euros.
Si pierde el 5,77 euros venderé todas, ya que perdería la tendencia alcista y bajaría con fuerza, pero sinceramente creo que no lo perderá y seguirá subiendo.


----------



## Depeche (5 Abr 2013)

Me ha saltado stop-loss en Jazztel a 5,77 euros de la mitad de las acciones que tengo,había puesto una orden por si acaso perdía este nivel, pero recompraré un poco más abajo,primer nivel donde puede parar la caída es 5,60 euros pero si no se detiene aquí entraré en 5,40 euros(en este nivel es por donde pasa la linea de directriz alcista). 
Si perdiera el nivel de 5,40 euros vendería el resto de acciones que me quedan.


----------



## Cordoba (5 Abr 2013)

Te parece que es corrección o un cambio de tendencia?


----------



## Depeche (5 Abr 2013)

El lunes lo sabremos.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Abr 2013)

Bueno depeche ya ha sido lunes, la verdad es que yo entre bien a 5,51 pero en un a de estas bajadas me saco y volví a entrar en 5,73 viendo que se movía en una franja muy estable. Dime que opinas si aguantara o se ira al garete, comentaste donde te quitaste el 50% de tu inversión, yo decidí mantener, pero a día de hoy estoy dudando, he visto este valor con mas fuerza en otras ocasiones.
Saludos y saca pecho contra los que se meten contigo ..... Sobre todo para cuando no puedas hacerlo, con lo de campofrio has estado de 10.


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2013)

Yo vendí mi mitad a 5,77 euros,por lo visto hoy parece que ha sido una corrección y que va a seguir intentando subir.


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2013)

La acción sigue subiendo,mantendré las que me quedan hasta mi objetivo de 6,70 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Abr 2013)

Acaban de anunciar su incorporación al ibex,crees que esto puede afectar a su cotizacion? Imagino que si afecta será en positivo no? Espero contestación .


----------



## Maravedi (9 Abr 2013)

Hay muchos fondos que sólo invierten en IBEX35,no en mercado continuo se supone que le beneficiará aunque el IBEX actualmente no es un gran foco inversor


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2013)

Ufff,que buena noticia, va a subir como la espuma!!
Yeahhh.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 18:33 ----------

Lo dije hace tiempo,que Jazztel entraria en el Ibex antes de este verano,no sé donde está ese mensaje pero se ha cumplido, los 6,70 euros se pueden quedar muy cortos como objetivo. De todos modos creo que cuando entre en el Ibex bajará por lo que seguramente ahora empezará a subir con fuerza hasta que llegue el dia de entrar en el Ibex, yo en 6,70 creo que me bajaré seguro.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Abr 2013)

No me refiero a como afectara en su presencia en el ibex, me refiero a la solo decisión de que se le incluya, ese decir las próximas semanas o dias


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2013)

No tengo ni idea, yo solo sé que cuando entré en este valor la cotización estaba muy por debajo de 3 euros y me marqué un objetivo en su dia de 6,70 euros. Ese nivel creo que lo va a alcanzar en breve, y ya tengo suficiente,el último duro que lo gane otro, ahora estoy invertido también en Campofrio, y creo que tiene más recorrido y menos peligro, por lo que vuelvo a repetir que en 6,70 euros vendo todas las jazztel que tengo, y ya buscaré alguna oportunidad por otro lado, tengo varias acciones en seguimiento esperando que me den señal de entrada, con muchísimo recorrido al alza, pero ahora espero y deseo que no suban aún,espero que me den señal de entrada después de vender mis Jazztel.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Abr 2013)

Bueno espero que compartas esas nuevas inversiones con tus seguidores incondicionales. Yo en ese precio también me bajo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Abr 2013)

No lo dudéis.
En cuanto aparece la noticia hay que pegar el corto antes de que se pase la ola alcista. 
Jazztel PLC | Precio de Acciones de Jazztel PLC | Acciones JAZ


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acaban de anunciar su incorporación al ibex,crees que esto puede afectar a su cotizacion? Imagino que si afecta será en positivo no? Espero contestación .



Bueno yo he leído que los valores suelen dar un buen subidón ante el rumor de entrada en el Ibex y luego bajan una vez dentro. Pero dudo que eso afecte a Jazztel (para lo bueno y para lo malo) puesto que era candidata a entrar desde hace varios años.

Lo que si se ha visto hoy es a una agencia de peques como la más compradora y con diferencia, al revés de lo que estamos acostumbrados en Jazztel, y eso sí que no me ha gustado. 

De todas maneras viendo lo que han estado haciendo las grandes agencias más compradas -desde que tocó los 6 euros- quienes sólo desen estar en Jazztel a corto plazo.... creo que deberían andar con mucho ojito porque me da el pálpito que la van a dejar subir algo -quizás incluso superando holgadamente los 6 euros- para luego volver a darse un hartazgo comiéndose hasta los stop-loss más arriesgadamente bajos.

*EDITO un día, una sesión después*, sólo para añadir que SÍ le ha afectado (con razón Depeche estaba tan contento) con un 4,37% de subida hoy. Y además parece que todo el Ibex 35 ha festejado la entrada de Jazztel 

A diferencia de ayer, algunas grandes agencias compradas han vuelto a comprar (otras han vendido), pero -al igual que ayer- lo que no me ha gustado es que la más compradora ha sido una de peques, que parece ser a los únicos que les venido de sorpresa esta entrad en el Ibex35.

Parece que esa subida que mencioné ayer superando holgadamente la fuerte barrera de los 6 euros antes se va acelerar. Pero al venir estimulada por peques cortoplacistas entrando al calor de esa noticia es bastante peligrosa para quienes entran precisamente a corto plazo, mucho me temo que la mayoría va salir con pérdidas como fijen el stop-loss por debajo de su entrada. 

De lo que sí me alegro es que haya sido un fiasco para los alquiladores de las tropecientasmil acciones prestadas estos días atrás ) que -salvo que estén compinchados con las manos fuertes de las agencias extranjeras compradoras quen han estado dominando en Jazztel, si es que no son ellos mismos- o tienen nervios de acero y la jugada controlada o van a tener que recomprar más caro ante el temor de que se les escape definitivamente


----------



## Cordoba (10 Abr 2013)

Bueno pues hoy subidon, solamente un problema dee pardillo, puse venta limitada a 5,98 hace unos días cuando bajo que depeche se deshizo de su mitad y no me acordaba, así que me han sacado del valor aunque con un buen pellizco, la cuestión es que quiero volver a entrar, y de confirmarse la teoría de Natalia, a que valor crees que puede volver a bajar? Y tu depeche crees que se podrá entrar por debajo de los 5,90.?


----------



## Depeche (10 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno pues hoy subidon, solamente un problema dee pardillo, puse venta limitada a 5,98 hace unos días cuando bajo que depeche se deshizo de su mitad y no me acordaba, así que me han sacado del valor aunque con un buen pellizco, la cuestión es que quiero volver a entrar, y de confirmarse la teoría de Natalia, a que valor crees que puede volver a bajar? Y tu depeche crees que se podrá entrar por debajo de los 5,90.?



No lo sé,si mañana empieza por encima de 6 euros como creo que empezará va a ser dificil,pero tampoco te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Abr 2013)

Jazztel sube a fuerza de comerle terreno a timofónica en España pero a largo plazo hay que tirarse del Ibex. ::


----------



## Natalia_ (11 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno pues hoy subidon, solamente un problema dee pardillo, puse venta limitada a 5,98 hace unos días cuando bajo que depeche se deshizo de su mitad y no me acordaba, así que me han sacado del valor aunque con un buen pellizco, la cuestión es que quiero volver a entrar, y de confirmarse la teoría de Natalia, a que valor crees que puede volver a bajar? Y tu depeche crees que se podrá entrar por debajo de los 5,90.?



Que fastidio siento que te haya echado. Personalmente no puedo quejarme en general de mis incursiones en bolsa, pero si las hubiese hecho a corto plazo y poniendo stop-loss, estoy segura que no habría dado pié con bola en ninguna, aunque así sé que asumo más riesgo. Yo lo que miro mucho es si entrar o no, pero una vez dentro suelo quedarme el plazo pensado, salvo que considere que las pérdidas irán a más o que los beneficios son ya demasiado buenos y la empresa ya no me convence tanto. Si bien es cierto que nunca había sido ten temeraria con la cantidad destinada a una sóla acción, quizás porque nunca lo había visto tan claro en el momento adecuado (gracias a Depeche).

Dicho esto, no te puedo responder cuánto podría bajar, y menos estando pez en análisis técnico. Lo que comenté es debido a lo que ví en el comportamiento de las grandes agencias que han estado acumulando, y como ya comenté - puedo estar completamente equivocada- mi impresión clara es que no la querían por encima de los 6 euros. y que durante meses - e incluso durante los 2 últimos años- estas mismas agencias han sido tan expertas en llevarse por delante stop-loss como en hacer soltar acciones a quienes venían de bastante atrás al dar sensación de agotamiento alcista, tal como ha ocurrido en la resistencia de los 6 euros en lo que parecía ya un triple techo con visos a irse muy muy abajo. De hecho esas agencias hasta parecían tener montada su propia coreografía, comprándose y vendiéndose unas a otras y respetando escrupulosamente sus respectivos días de compras fuertes.

La cuestión es que no les quedaba ya nada por rascar, así que o la enviaban muy muy abajo -bastante más allá del soporte de los 5,50 euros que podría provocar bastantes entradas- para hacer saltar cualquier stop-loss activado, o la enviaban bastante más arriba donde les esperaban muchas acciones esperando a ser compradas. Y su operativa me decía claramente que preferían cosechar más abajo, pudiendo hacerlo además sólo muy abajo en un clima de miedo, y jugar paralelamente al cansancio y al miedo con esas que les esperaban arriba. De hecho con la buena noticia de la entrada en el ibex esas agencias han hecho más presencia para vender fuerte que para comprar timidamente.

Y hoy la agencia de peques que ha sido la mayor compradora -con diferencia-con lo del ibex y que ha permitido superar los 6 euros, hoy ya ha sido la más vendida y con diferencia también. Así que si ayer decía que no me gustaba que fuesen los mayores compradores por su cortoplacismo, hoy me lo han confirmado y de hecho hasta sorprendido por apurar ese cortoplacismo al ultracortoplacismo, les ha salido bien, y quizás no sea tanto de peques como de la propia agencia, ya que llenaron también alforjas la última sesión anterior a la noticia (info privilegiada?). 

Así que volvemos a estar en manos de estas grandes agencias extranjeras que volverán a marcar la cotización a su ritmo y estrategia. Pero salvo que se pongan a vender conjuntamente con vólumenes altos (cosa que no creo aunque acciones compradas tienen de sobra) es muy probable que podamos asistir a nuevas subidas por algo en lo que yo no había caído cuando escribí el post anterior. Y es que al entrar en el Ibex35 los fondos indexados al Ibex35 tienen que comprar tb Jazztel para ajustar esa réplica, además que tb será más visible para todos los inversores extranjeros, y más aún al calor de futuribles opas. 

Así que probablemente esa bajada rápida e importante que yo practicamente me esperaba ( dentro, tranquila y sin stop loss) empiezo a creer que no va a tener lugar, al menos no ahora ni a esta cotización. Y quizás en pocas semanas -si no antes- Depeche nos dirá agur porque habrá cumplido su objetivo de los 6,70 euros, dejándonos el útlimo euro a los más temerarios y largoplacistas que nos arrepentiremos o no


----------



## Cordoba (11 Abr 2013)

Gracias Natalia, hoy viendo como arrancaba y teniendo la percepción de subida a 6,7 he comprado de nuevo a 6,3 perdiendo la franja desde la que me salí involuntariamente o incoscientemente de 5,90 a 6,30. Lo que he heco es que envez de asegurarme los beneficios obtenidos , que no han estado mal, para amortiguar gastos de transacción, he ampliado mi cartera con mas acciones de Jazztel, ampliando su numero......a ver que pasa.


----------



## Natalia_ (12 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Gracias Natalia, hoy viendo como arrancaba y teniendo la percepción de subida a 6,7 he comprado de nuevo a 6,3 perdiendo la franja desde la que me salí involuntariamente o incoscientemente de 5,90 a 6,30. Lo que he heco es que envez de asegurarme los beneficios obtenidos , que no han estado mal, para amortiguar gastos de transacción, he ampliado mi cartera con mas acciones de Jazztel, ampliando su numero......a ver que pasa.



Pues, ¡suerte¡. Si vas a corto plazo, mucho ojo si baja perforando los 5,90 y pico, aunque supongo que sigues poniendo stop-loss, lo que te protege pero tb lo complica si los toca sólo para volver a girarse.

Sigo pensando que ya es poco probable ese descenso rápido a los abismos, y desde hoy con un nuevo motivo. Pero creo que a la menor oportunidad hay al menos 4 grandes agencias extranjeras muy cargadas que desearán retomar -la que ya considero- su anterior estrategia común frustrada, que te comenté arriba.

El nuevo motivo que me refuerza a desechar ese descenso que daba casi por hecho, es nada menos que la alemana *DBS* que hasta le fecha rara vez aparecía para compras relativamente tímidas pero que no era tan raro verle vendiendo a saco (supongo que de alguna alforja de muy atrás) para alegría de americanos, ingleses y suizos que se las comían todas. Pues bien, DBS ayer ya era el máximo comprador, sirviendo de amortiguación a la salida de la ultracortoplacista agencia de peques ayer, que unidas a las ventas de Mor y UBS podría haber hecho pupa a la cotización. 

Y hoy si no vuelven a aparecer los alemanes para devorar nada menos que 573.713 acciones (nunca he visto en Jazztel a una agencia comprar tantísimo en el mismo día, creo que ni siquiera la mitad) y con un volúmen discreto de 1.346.170 acciones, pues en lugar de cerrar a duras penas en verde quizás hubiésemos bajado más de un 3%. Por su parte nuestros habituales compradores -JPMorgan, Morgan Stantley, UBS y BCY- han estado en el lado vendedor pero sin pasarse, no fuese que se las llevasen tb los alemanes. 

Creo que la estrategia de nuestras agencias habituales ahora es verlas venir, no contribuir ni un ápice a subir la cotización pero tampoco parece que quieran soltar muchas acciones para bajarla, porque -a diferencia de antes- ahora temen no poder recuperarlas más abajo viendo la voracidad de alguien de su propio tamaño y que no participaba de la anterior coreografía.

Esto se ha puesto más interesante que un buen thriller, porque además ultimamente han aumentado las acciones prestadas de tropecientas en tropecientas mil día a día (hace muy poco más de 750.000 en un sólo día). Y tal cantidad a mi me inclinaba a pensar que eran esas mismas agencias acumuladores, porque ¿quién se iba atrever a apostar contra esos gigantes?. Si son esas mismas agencias no tendrán problema porque las acciones son suyas, pero si no lo son y lo que hacían era apostar por un bajada orquestada por estos gigantes.......¿qué harán ante un tablero cambiado?....si ya las han vendido ¿van a arriesgarse a enormes pérdidas o van a ponerse a recomprar a toda pastilla?, ¿cómo lo harían sin disparar ellos mismos la cotización?. Claro que tb depende del plazo de esos préstamos de acciones no es igual 1 o 2 semanas que 3 meses o 1 año. Pero ni así, tantos millones en prestadas supone demasiado riesgo si ya han perdido control y el peligro acecha mirándoles a los ojos........ jejejeje.

¿Se nota que los thiller son mis pelis favoritas?, sobre todo cuando los acontecimientos se suceden tan sorprendente y rapidamente que no te permiten dar por sentando ningún desenlace como en este caso.....

Por cierto, no vuelvo a ver un drama en mi vida, me da igual lo buena que sea. La semana pasada me engañaron cochinamente y a traición, me pasaron un DVD de una peli diciéndome que me iba a encantar "Siempre a tu lado, Hachiko" con Richard Gere. Es tan horrorosamente buena que durante la última media hora estuve deseando apagar aquello y telefonear-eran las 12 de la noche- a quien me la prestó para llamarle directamente hdgp y que si algún día estaba en apuros no dudase en acudir a mi, para dame el gusto de volver a enviarle a la mierda. Y ni eso me compensaría más de una hora de llanto inconsolable que sólo terminó cuando fuí arropar a mi perro, un poco mosqueado porque está acostumbrado a los abrazos pero no a los besitos. No recuerdo haber llorado así ni de pequeña. Deberían estar prohibidas las películas dramáticas buenas, y si están basadas en hechos reales como esta, además, multa al canto.

Coñe y esto a cuento de qué ha venido? Ah sí del thriller de las prestadas en Jazzte, joé con el café cargado que me acabo de tomar, voy a que me saque el perro a dar una vuelta :ouch:


----------



## Cordoba (12 Abr 2013)

Muchas gracias por tu aportación, que opinas tu Depeche ?


----------



## pedro35555 (12 Abr 2013)

Bankia: sobreponderar


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Abr 2013)

Córdoba ¿te ha vuelto a saltar el stop loss?, hoy ya ha tocado los 5,91 para cerrar en 5,99.

Espero que la pérdida de los 6 no sea definitiva pero ver a los alemanes (su 3ª sesión) como los únicos peces gordos comprando mientras las prestadas aumentan vertiginosamente... no es muy alentador.


----------



## Cordoba (15 Abr 2013)

Buenas , no puse stop, no obstante que opinas Depeche , va a tirar para arriba o no?


----------



## Cordoba (16 Abr 2013)

Depeche contesta, lo ves todo een orden o se le atragantan los 6.?


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2013)

Yo la veo bien, no vendería aún


----------



## Cordoba (18 Abr 2013)

Bueno veo que eres mas contundente en tus afirmaciones con respecto a campofrio. No se me parece que se le ha atragantado los 6€.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Abr 2013)

Depeche y compañía que os parece el comportamiento el primer dia de este valor en el ibex? Agradecimientos previos.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Abr 2013)

Pues quería saber si lo de hoy parece mas una corrección o es que empieza perder fuerza? Vaya leñazo!


----------



## Depeche (30 Abr 2013)

Ha bajado a la parte baja del canal alcista. Debería rebotar mañana.


----------



## Zascandil (1 May 2013)

pues yo acabo de pillar jazztel...viendo las graficas, esto solo puede ir p´arriba ¡¡¡¡

he comprado a 5,7...mañana o pasado estara a 6. Y 200 euros pa la saca


----------



## Algas (1 May 2013)

200€ después de comisiones, verdad? ienso:


----------



## Depeche (6 May 2013)

Jazztel tiene un fuertísimo soporte en 5,64 euros que tiene que funcionar para un rebote, si se pierde ese nivel a cierre hay que vender, pero yo estoy convencido de que rebotará ahí y volverá a tirar al alza para seguir su escalada en los próximos dias camino de los 6,70 euros.


----------



## Natalia_ (18 Jun 2013)

Bueno, parece que esta superación de los 6 por fín es la buena, a juzgar por el tipo de agencias compradas y vendidas y por el volumen movido. Eso sí, lamentablemente no me equivoqué en mi intuición del bajón previo bastante por debajo de los 5,5 euros, aunque en realidad casi me esperaba una bajada (y subida igual de rápida) por debajo incluso de los 5.

Enhorabuena a los que también habéis aguantado el chaparrón sin stop loss. A mi sigue siendo el único valor de la bolsa que me inspiraba y me sigue inspirando confianza.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Jun 2013)

Os parece que seguirá en subida? o bajara para luego seguir subiendo? lleva demasiadas sesiones subiendo, y parece que tendría que retroceder para coger impulso, Que opináis los entendidos ?


----------



## Depeche (27 Jun 2013)

Acabo de vender las Jazztel que me quedaban en cartera, no es que no la vea bien, pero es que está tardando demasiado en llegar a mi objetivo de 6,70 euros y ahora mismo veo más recorrido en otro lado,por lo que voy a mover ese dinero a otro lado.
Las Campofrio las mantengo,ya que pienso que tienen recorrido al alza inminente.


----------



## Thaiel (27 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de vender las Jazztel que me quedaban en cartera, no es que no la vea bien, pero es que está tardando demasiado en llegar a mi objetivo de 6,70 euros y ahora mismo veo más recorrido en otro lado,por lo que voy a mover ese dinero a otro lado.
> Las Campofrio las mantengo,ya que pienso que tienen recorrido al alza inminente.




Cuál es ese otro lado??. Posiciones cortas o largas?.


----------



## itaka (27 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de vender las Jazztel que me quedaban en cartera, no es que no la vea bien, pero es que está tardando demasiado en llegar a mi objetivo de 6,70 euros y ahora mismo veo más recorrido en otro lado,por lo que voy a mover ese dinero a otro lado.
> Las Campofrio las mantengo,ya que pienso que tienen recorrido al alza inminente.



gracias depeche, no estoy en jazztel, pero se agradece como aconsejas tanto para entrar como para salir.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Jun 2013)

Que te vas a por dia?


----------



## Depeche (27 Jun 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Que te vas a por dia?



Voy a por plata física


----------



## Cordoba (27 Jun 2013)

Cuéntanos mas, acertaste cuando se puso en 50. Dinos ahora como la ves y plazos, yo estoy muy interesado, de hecho cargue karlillos. Por cierto me llama la atención el oro, no se si tienes analisis sobre el. Pues eso amplia sobre plata y oro que lo analizas muy bien,(aunque luego algunos te critican). Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Depeche (27 Jun 2013)

El oro no me atrae,respecto a la plata quiero estar preparado para cuando vea el momento oportuno,quizá no quede mucho para el momento de cargar más plata,y no quiero que me pille sin liquidez.
Es pronto para aventurarme a hacer análisis de la plata,lo mismo rebota en 17,5 dolares,como que se va a 15 dolares o incluso más. Pero quiero ir cargando poco a poco por si acaso se da la vuelta de golpe y no da tiempo.


----------



## Depeche (19 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Según mis cálculos Jazztel llegará en julio a 6,70 euros.
> Escrito queda.



A punto de llegar a los 6,70 euros. 
Enhorabuena a los que mantenéis.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Jul 2013)

Llegara del tirón o antes se da un respiro? Digo yo que desde lo que ha cerrado hoy a 6,7 hay unas buenas plusvalías o crees que es arriesgado?. Me refiero a que puede ser interesante entrar el lunes. O hemos perdido el carro, yo me salí a 6,02.
Saludos y eres un fenómeno Depeche.
Por cierto como vea día, Mo se sí está corrigiendo o ha cambiado de tendencia? Ha perdido bastante.


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2013)

Jazztel creo que llegará a 6,70 euros del tirón,no debería tardar mucho en llegar.
Respecto a DIA no pinta nada mal.


----------



## Cordoba (22 Jul 2013)

Podrías decir a que precio poder entrar? Va bajando jornada tras jornada. Y sobre todo donde puede llegar.


----------



## Depeche (29 Jul 2013)

Objetivo cumplido,ha llegado a 6,70 euros tal y como dije hace mucho tiempo, antes de finalizar julio.


----------



## latonga (29 Jul 2013)

Ahora toca el dilema.... Que hacer?

Gracias Depeche por tus consejos!!!


----------



## Depeche (29 Jul 2013)

Yo ya las vendí hace unas semanas,mi objetivo cuando compré por debajo de 3 euros eran 6,70 euros,ahora ya ha llegado y parece que puede seguir subiendo,pero ahora ya no me mojo.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo ya las vendí hace unas semanas,mi objetivo cuando compré por debajo de 3 euros eran 6,70 euros,ahora ya ha llegado y parece que puede seguir subiendo,pero ahora ya no me mojo.



Yo entré mucho más tarde pero no me quejo, las plusvis conseguidas no han estado nada mal. Te estoy muy agradecido por ello (y por Campofrío aunque me sirva para aprender paciencia). Si tienes más señales que quieras compartir tendré la oreja atenta. :Aplauso:


----------



## Natalia_ (29 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Objetivo cumplido,ha llegado a 6,70 euros tal y como dije hace mucho tiempo, antes de finalizar julio.



No he podido evitar acordarme de tí cuando he visto el cierre de hoy, exactamente en 6,70, tu objetivo inicial. Pero..... tendrías que haber creído más en tu propio objetivo para que no te hubiese pillado fuera ¡¡

Y además toda esta escalada en pleno mes de julio, con lo resentida que solía mostrarse su cotización durante el paréntesis de los meses de verano. Aunque con los excelente resultados que Jazztel ha ido presentando -incluídos los de hoy en las que las 800.000 portabilidades de móvil ya cumple con la previsión para todo el año- lo normal es que se vayan reflejando en la cotización.

Personalmente no veía los 6,70 euros como objetivo, que parece que fue el máximo alcanzado en 2007. Pero espero que tampoco se convierta en una nueva resistencia, o no al menos tan dura como lo fueron los 6 euros. Aunque supungo que sí tocará ir haciendo alguna corrección o al menos entrar lateralidad para ir digiriendo la subida e ir creando un nuevo soporte.

Y por una vez yo sí me voy a mojar dando una cifra. Veremos los 8 euros antes de las navidades, o a más tardar los superaremos en marzo del 2014. Y, como dices tu, escrito queda 

"_*Un competidor temible *

"Ya nadie ve a Jazztel como una amenaza. Sencillamente, ya es un gran enemigo en España. Por eso se es especula con una OPA, porque con un valor en bolsa de algo más de 1.500 millones de euros, la compañía es un bocado no ya apatecible sino necesario para las operadores que intentan crecer en España y se están encontrado enormes dificultades de todo tipo", aseguran en un 'hedge fund' muy activo en España. 

Las últimas cifras de junio son concluyentes y demuestran que en portabilidad móvil las últimas rebajas de Movistar y Vodafone no han dado resultado mientras que Jazztel y ONO siguen ganando abonados. Y en portabilidades fijas, el informe anual de 2012 presentado este mes por la CMT dice que Jazztel prácticamente consiguió las mismas que todos los operadores de banda ancha juntos. _"

CapitalMadrid - El éxito del acuerdo en fibra con Telefónica dispara las expectativas de OPA sobre Jazztel

Por cierto, con los niveles de captación que ha venido mostrando Jazztel, incluídos los resultados de este segundo trimestre ofrecidos hoy,....Jazztel no necesita una OPA para seguir seguir escalando nuevas cotas en su cotizacción. Mientras Jazztel va sumando clientes satisfechos, los gigantes se las ven y se las desean para que la pérdida de clientes no sean mayores e en cada trimestre. 

Creo que Pujals hace no mucho tiempo dijo algo así como que sería gracioso pensar en una pequeña piraña comiéndose a los tiburones.


----------



## Depeche (1 Ago 2013)

Para mi Jazztel ya ha finalizado la subida, al menos a corto plazo, yo ya las vendí pero para los que compraron aconsejados por mi, les recomiendo que las vendan ya, el último euro que se lo lleve otro, no creo que valga la pena seguir dentro ahora mismo.


----------



## Natalia_ (1 Ago 2013)

Hombre, vale que preveas un nuevo cataclismo general en las bolsas, pero que le sigas augurando subidas a Campofrío y mientras dices rotundamente que Jazztel ha finalizado sus subidas.....precisamente cuando hemos visto que los 6,70 euros no han supuesto ninguna resistencia no le veo coherencia, no al menos si no das alguna explicación que lo sostenga.

Y no se la veo porque justo tras cerrar en 6,70 euros hace 3 días con muchísimo volumen (no precisamente con agencias débiles comprando), y tanto ayer como hoy cerró en* 6,82* euros con con volúmenes por encima de la media

Otra cosa es que se haya dejado un gap abierto en los 6,40 y pico euros y he leído que Jazztel nunca deja un gap sin cerrar. O que dijeses que tiene que corregir y tal tras una subida tan pronunciada desde los 6 euros. 

Y eso sin tener en cuenta los excelentes resultados que está teniendo Jazztel y que a partir de septiembre quizás ya empieze a comercializar los 100 megas con la fibra óptica que está desplegando en su plan conjunto con Telefónica al margen de Vodafone y Orange, que ni tienen fibra óptica ni se les espera ya más allá de acuerdos entre ambas sin concrección.

Pero bueno, comprendo que cuando te saliste bastante antes de esta última subida -creo que en 6 euros o menos- es porque a ti ya no te convencía y veías más posibilidades en Campofrío como decías, y eso es respetable, aunque luego hoy Jazztel esté cotizando en 6.82 euros, nadie es infalible.

Yo sí espero correcciones a esta subida, pero si su gráfico se pone bajista como aseguras..... solo el tiempo lo dirá, personalmente no lo creo pero quién sabe. De momento a las posiciones en corto con acciones prestadas.... les han zurrado de lo lindo


----------



## Depeche (1 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Hombre, vale que preveas un nuevo cataclismo general en las bolsas, pero que le sigas augurando subidas a Campofrío y mientras dices rotundamente que Jazztel ha finalizado sus subidas.....precisamente cuando hemos visto que los 6,70 euros no han supuesto ninguna resistencia no le veo coherencia, no al menos si no das alguna explicación que lo sostenga.
> 
> Y no se la veo porque justo tras cerrar en 6,70 euros hace 3 días con muchísimo volumen (no precisamente con agencias débiles comprando), y tanto ayer como hoy cerró en* 6,82* euros con con volúmenes por encima de la media
> 
> ...




Tienes razón, lo dije porque en cualquier momento puede haber corrección, y seguramente sea en un momento no esperado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Ago 2013)

Bueno, de momento lo no esperado es que ya haya superado los 7 euros. o 

Y nada menos que hoy de la manito de una voraz Credit Suisse que además es la mayor compradora anual, sólo por detrás de JP Morgan y de de Morgan Stanley. 

Ni bajadas ni sanas correciones ni relajación de indicadores ni toma de beneficios ni ná. Desde los 6 euros que le ha costado meses superar definitivamente -sacudiéndose todos los michelines yendo a tocar en un visto y no visto casi los 5 euros -......se ha ido directamente a por los 7 eurazos en un tiempo récord con vólumenes impotantes....Y en pleno veranito que eso sí que ya es raro en Jazztel donde además de bajar sólía tener un enorme secado de volumen ienso:

Hoy creo que ya se ha notado calma chicha sin presiónes vendedoras y, más allá de BCY tampoco se ha visto mucha ansia compradora. Si el lunes no inicia esa lógica corrección, quizás a las cercanías de los 6,40.... ya dudo que la vaya hacer salvo cataclismo en el IBEX. Y creo que simplemente se pondrá a consolidar en una aburrida lateralidad, y de paso relajar esos indicadores que echan humo. 

La 3ª opción -muy descabellada- es que, al carecer ya practicamente de michelines, no desee volver a cogerlos. Hay muchas cañas puestas para pescar abajo pero... a ver quienes son los guapos que se atreven a entrar a estos precios tras un escalada vertical. Así que se iría directamente al 8 sin prisa pero sin pausa, y los osciladores segurán echando chispas 8:

De producierse esta última opción totalmente descabellada..... sabremos que se estaría produciendo en la trastienda algún movimiento corporativo o toma accionarial ya, porque no sería normal que las grandes agencias compradas no realizasen tomas importantes de beneficios aunque fuese para retomar sus compras más abajo, por muy buenos resultados que se sigan previendo.

Esto está interesante y cualquier cosa es posible. Yo ya tengo provisión de palomitas, igual que la última vez que acerté de chiripa que, por los movimientos sospechosos de las grandes agencias compradas (todas extranjeras), intuía una gran bajada desde los 6 euros, dentro, tranquila y sin stop loss (es lo bueno que tiene venir de muy abajo). Solo que ahora se ha puesto mucho más interesante y hasta impredecible :


----------



## Natalia_ (29 Ene 2014)

A 29/01/2014 cierre por encima de 9

ejem.... ¿soy la única que todavía sigue dentro y comiendo palomitas?


----------



## chustazo (30 Ene 2014)

*¡Yo vendí ayer!*

Las tengo desde hace tanto tiempo (2007) que casi me da pena. Sufrí la travesía del desierto y ahora, al sacarle ya unos eurillos, empecé a poner limitadores de pérdida y ayer me saltó la venta a 9,10. 
¿Me habré bajado del carro demasiado pronto?


----------



## Natalia_ (31 Ene 2014)

chustazo dijo:


> Las tengo desde hace tanto tiempo (2007) que casi me da pena. Sufrí la travesía del desierto y ahora, al sacarle ya unos eurillos, empecé a poner limitadores de pérdida y ayer me saltó la venta a 9,10.
> ¿Me habré bajado del carro demasiado pronto?




ufff 7 años son muchos, especialmente si empiezas pillando una bajada tan impresionante. Al menos has recuperado lo invertido y sacado unas plusvalias. 

Puedo preguntarte algo? ¿ ahora no tienes mono? jejeje. Te lo pregunto porque yo las tengo desde el 2010 y creo que cuando las venda sí tendré mono. Se me haría muy raro no echar un vistazo a la cotizacion casi todos los días o qué agencias van comprando o vendiendo. Claro que en mi caso, mi "romance" con jazztel no ha sido ni está siendo tormentoso. De hecho ya era cliente antes en adsl y móvil, y por ahi tengo claro que no pienso cambiarme nunca. La lástima es que por mi zona ni estén desplegando su fibra ultrarápida ni vayan hacerlo.

En cuanto a si te has bajado demasiado rápido del carro, después de lo que has debido de "sufrir" con el valor (y por tanto confiar en él).....creo que sí te has bajado bastante prematuramente. Pero si necesitabas ese dinero creo que has elegido el momento correcto.

Personalmente lo que me gustaría ahora (más que vaya directamente a por los 10) es que se tome un respiro consolidando la zona de los 9 euros. Pero teniendo en cuenta el comportamiento habitual de Jazztel durante los años que llevo, no descartaría que descienda incluso por debajo de los 8 euros, nos aburra estancándose allí un tiempo, vuelva a los 9, y baje en un visto y no visto nuevamente a los 8 euros antes de irse de una tacada en varios días a la zona de los 10,5 u 11 euros. Aunque tampoco descartaría que ya no baje ni para tomar impulso y se vaya dirección a los 12,5 euros que he leído que parece que es la única resistencia que tiene a la vista (máximos de 2005).

Claro que también he leído por ahí que puede volver a los 6 euros, quién sabe ) No sé pero si ONO (en manos de capital de riesgo extranjero) dicen que está a la venta en más de 7.000 millones, con una deuda de 3.000 y teniendo un nº de clientes similar al que tiene Jazztel.... a mi como que no me cuadran las cuentas que Jazztel capitalize en el bolsa poco más de 2.000 millones y con unas cuentas completamente saneadas, bueno creo que tiene un crédito de unos 500 millones con el que está invirtiendo en la red ultrarápida que está desplegando conjuntamente con Telefónica, y que supongo que irá amortizando y pidiendo otro a medida que vaya teniendo retorno en la inversión. Eso de tener una red ultrarápida de la que a día de hoy carece Orange y Vodafone, supongo que tendrá que ir notándose en su cotización. Veremos.

No te lo digo para que te arrepientas y vuelvas a entrar eh? por que no creo que tengas ganas de volver a estar pillado en una acción otros 7 años, pero si tienes mono, igual te lo puedes pasar bien con unas poquitas 

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 19:08 ----------




Dondinero dijo:


> Jazztel lo que da juego es para el intradia, hoy mismo esta entre 8,96 y 9,23 , habrá que aprovechar.



Personalmente me divertiría más y probablemente tendría más suerte en el casino que haciendo intradías en la bolsa. Pero obviamente mi caso no es generalizable.

En todo, caso invirtiendo algo más que unos poquitos miles de euros y teniendo mucha suerte en la mayoría de las operaciones....desde enero del 2013 las plusvalías inferiores al año se suman a la base imponible de los rendimientos de trabajo, así que el tipo impositivo para ambos puede dar como resultado que la mitad de ambos y de tu fatiga se las lleve hacienda en un sólo click. No sé si compensará aún teniendo mucha suerte en la mayoría de las operaciones.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2014)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ufff 7 años son muchos, especialmente si empiezas pillando una bajada tan impresionante. Al menos has recuperado lo invertido y sacado unas plusvalias.
> 
> Puedo preguntarte algo? ¿ ahora no tienes mono? jejeje. Te lo pregunto porque yo las tengo desde el 2010 y creo que cuando las venda sí tendré mono. Se me haría muy raro no echar un vistazo a la cotizacion casi todos los días o qué agencias van comprando o vendiendo. Claro que en mi caso, mi "romance" con jazztel no ha sido ni está siendo tormentoso. De hecho ya era cliente antes en adsl y móvil, y por ahi tengo claro que no pienso cambiarme nunca. La lástima es que por mi zona ni estén desplegando su fibra ultrarápida ni vayan hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena Natalia, me alegra ver que una de las personas que me hicieron caso en su día y siguieron mi recomendación de comprar jazztel a precios tan bajos ha mantenido y ahora mismo está ganando muchísimo, yo me bajé en 6,82 euros, pensé que ya estaba cumplido mi objetivo y no aguanté la presión de la ganancia.
Un abrazo.


----------



## chustazo (4 Feb 2014)

Hola Natalia_ sí que tengo mono, sí. La verdad es que sigo mirando la cotización a diario. Me pasó un poco como a Depeche y es que los casi 2000 eurillos de ganancia, tras tantos años de espera, me hicieron poner los "stop loss" demasiado próximos. A ver qué pasa estos días...


----------



## chustazo (18 Feb 2014)

¡Aaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 Feb 2014)

Jazztel se agita un 4% ante la especulación del interés de Orange - elEconomista.es


----------

